# Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz



## EasyRick (12. Januar 2008)

*Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Sieht so die Zukunft der Elektrogerätegehäuse aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder können bei Linkinn betrachtet werden.


----------



## STF (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Irgendwie hat das was! Ist natürlich Geschmacksache...
Aber das sieht auch sehr edel verarbeitet aus. 
Wenn so ein Gerät in einer passenden (Holz) Umgebung plaziert wird, wirkt es natürlich erst richtig.

BTW:
Sehr interessant fand ich auch die SteamPunk-Casemods:
-  Steampunk Keyboard Mod
-  Steampunk Monitor Mod
Das ist natürlich nur was für ganz spezielle "Freaks"...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Wow, das LCD in den Holzrahmen einzulassen, muss bestimmt eine undankbare Arbeit sein.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Sieht schon sehr gut verarbeitet aus. Aber ich ziehe Kunstoff und Metal dem Holz vor, das sieht einfach nicht so altbacken aus.
MFG


----------



## X_SXPS07 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, aber was das für eine Arbeit sein muss  (lohnt aber)


----------



## SirAlCapone (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Jo fürn Arbeitszmmer das zum großen Teil aus Holz besteht.
Hat was aber fürn eigenbedarf naja


----------



## MiNtriX (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

BOH - Sieht des GEIL aus!!!!
Ich liebe casemodding und habe selber schon Zeichnungen gemacht, wo ein Holz-PC zu sehen ist... aber die haben mich nie so richtig angeturnt - aber der hier!!! 
Verdammt saubere Verarbeitung!
Würd es gerne mal nachbauen, aber da ich kein Schreiner bin... werde ich bei Kunststoff und Co. bleiben....

Echt RESPEKT... sogar monitor uns so... einfach GENIAL


----------



## SirAlCapone (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

da kannste aber schön Tischlern bis des fertig ist oder in ne fertige  Schatulle einbauen


----------



## Wasah (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Ich kann diese LinkInn Links alle nicht öffnen. Kann jemand, bei dem es geht eventuell ein Bild hier hochladen? Ich plane grade selbst ein Holz-Gehäuse, das wäre also sehr intressant für mich!


----------



## Homerclon (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

LinkInn gibts nicht mehr (Domain steht zum verkauf), daher geht es bei keinem.


----------



## masterX244 (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Mist... nichtmal archive.org hat die damals gesammelt bekommen... und der thread wurde leider auch nicht archiviert., War aber nen Versuch wert


----------



## Wasah (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Ja richtig schade. Deswegen bette ich Bilder immer lieber direkt ein und schreib einen Namen dazu, das man Google benutzen kann.

Ich habe aber auch eben gesehen, was für einen sau alten Thread ich da rausgekramt habe  Gibt halt irgendwie nicht viele Holz-Cases. Deswegen wäre jede Idee intressant


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Also ein paar spuckt Google schon aus.


----------



## Wasah (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*

Die meisten davon sind aber nicht kommerziell gefertigt, nicht dokumentiert, aus etwas altem gedertigt wie zum Beispiel einem Röhreneadio und helfen mir kaum weiter. 

Die Cases auf Google kenne ich "alle" schon ^.^ Auf Youtube auch, aber ich habe nichts gefunden, das in die Richtung geht, was ich mache. Wird meins halt das erste


----------



## masterX244 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Webfundstück: Stilvolle PCs in Holz*



Wasah schrieb:


> Ja richtig schade. Deswegen bette ich Bilder immer lieber direkt ein und schreib einen Namen dazu, das man Google benutzen kann.
> 
> Ich habe aber auch eben gesehen, was für einen sau alten Thread ich da rausgekramt habe  Gibt halt irgendwie nicht viele Holz-Cases. Deswegen wäre jede Idee intressant



Deshalb geht direkter Bilderembed nicht aus anderen Seiten als von Forenanhängen. Notfalls bei Netzfundstücken direkt "Save page now" machen bei archive.org als "Backup"


----------

